# HTPC - No sound



## chester60 (May 6, 2012)

Hello All.

My HTPC is connected to my AVR through an HDMI cable.This cable goes from the HDMI out on my Zotac GeForce GT 520 video card to the HDMI in on my Onkyo TX-SR575 receiver.
I also have a BluRay player connected to the AVR. Output from the AVR is sent to My Samsung HD TV by HDMI cable.
With this setup I am unable to get audio through my Home Theater system. I only get audio through the TV.

Any assistance in helping me solve this problem would be greatly appreciated.

My HTPC:
M/B.................Asus P5W DH Deluxe
CPU................ Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
RAM................. 6GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz PC2 6400
O/D.................. Samsung
HDD................. Seagate 250GB 7200rpm SATA2
Video.............. Zotac GeForce GT 520 2GB DDR3 
O/S.............. Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

AVR............ Onkyo TX-SR575


Kind regards,
chester60


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Chester, Welcome to HTS ! You've come to the right place. Though it isn't often that PC questions come up, it is a huge part of an HT these days. 

Since you don't list a sound card or DAC I have to assume you are using the MoBo Altec South chipset. 

First place to look is in the "Control Panel" click on "sound" and look on the "Playback" tab to see which device is active (with a green check mark) the speakers should have a check mark, if not double click on speakers this should activate the speakers. 

Next place I check is: click on "Start" type "Device Manager" - in Dev Mgr click on the tiny arrow next to sound; right click on the sound driver and here you have several choices in the pop-up window; click on properties so you get a window that pops up and stays up. 

If you do not have an "enable" available then click "disable" and immediately click "enable". If that does or does not fix the issue I would "update the driver" in any case. Do not use the Driver disc to update drivers, go directly to the manufacturers website. 

Once you have updated the driver you should always do a "Restart" or even a col boot e.g. "shut down, wait 15sec and restart your computer. 

If you are anything like me..., I hardly ever shut my computer off, so a cold boot is sometimes a good idea and can fix many problems unless the PC swap file is somehow corrupt. 

I hope this helps..... Let us know how you make out.


----------



## chester60 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.
Sound is onboard, Realtek ALC882M 8-channel with Optical and Coaxial S/PDIF out interfaces.

I'll try your recommendations and see how it goes, then get back to you.

Regards,

chester60


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, right click SOUND/SPEAKER icon bttm right in task bar and choose PLAYBACK DEVICES . then ENABLE HDMI OUTPUT and also set it as DEFAULT DEVICE....that should do it.....If your really wanting some serious sound card options I can recommend that .......onboard sound cards is not so good......lddude:


----------



## Blaviaflesh (Jan 27, 2012)

I think that is some problems with your sound card. Just double check it to ensure it works.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoa!!! Hold on, I think you may be chasing the wrong wire. I just reread your first post and you do have sound. Correct me if I'm wrong but you have soung going through your AVR to your Tv. 

This sounds to me like your AVR has your "SOURCE" music/movie from the computer but is not "PLAYING" through the AVR but does go through the AVR. You have the source control knob set correctly but the "PLAY" control knob is not set correctly.

Your computer is fine the way it is (or was now maybe). The problem is in the AVR switching. I do not own an Onkyo so somebody else will have to answer.

Sorry, you must have added the last line while I was writing a response to your question.

Keep us informed..., Please.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Open up the Owners manual and look for "Play Back" configurations. Or Google your Onkyo and model numbers asking for "Owners Manual for..." there are some great sites out there with manuals on everything including the kitchen sink.....


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been over a month since the original poster asked, so he's probably already discovered the bad news:

The SR575 is an HDMI passthrough receiver only. It cannot decode HDMI audio. You need to use a digital (RCA coax or opticcal) or analog audio connection from the computer.

See page 65 in the manual.

Upgrading to a current-generation receiver might be appropriate, depending on your budget.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Dang!!! That is too bad, I hope it hasn't been too long to return.


----------

